# NC Members, your help is desperately needed



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up for all you NCers. You should all post on facebook as well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I about fell over when I read this information from the ASPCA. A lot of the shelters here in NC are in horrible shape. If this division is totally dissolved, I hate think what the shelters will be like in the future.

Thanks FinnTastic, I meant to ask people to pass the info along and post TO their FB, so THANK YOU!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Is this something new? From what I had read, they were trying to cut the oversight of the shelters from the Department of Agriculture. I hadn't heard anything about cutting out the entire Animal Welfare section. Let me go see what I can find.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I copied your post and sent to all I know in North Carolina-I also put this on my Facebook Page.

http://www.facebook.com/karen.vanswearingen


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Animal Welfare Inspectors Could Face The Budget Ax | NBC17.com

Raleigh, N.C. -- North Carolina Animal Welfare Inspectors could lose their jobs as state lawmakers crunch the budget numbers.
Nearly the entire department is on a targeted reduction list the NC Agriculture Department handed over to appropriations members.
Lawmakers requested a 10% reduction list or $6.1 million dollars for that state agency.
"We've been nipping and tucking over the last few years to squeeze as much as we could out of our budget," said Agriculture Department Spokesman Brian Long. "You get to a point where you can't nip and tuck anymore."
Cutting the six inspectors would save $349-thousand dollars. One person would remain in the Animal Welfare Section to oversee spay and neuter programs.
North Carolina's Director of the Humane Society Kim Alboum said she was devastated to see this program on the list.
"If the Animal Welfare Section is eliminated there will be no oversight whatsoever over our shelters, kennels, pet stores or large rescue groups," said Alboum. 
"We have no intention to see that program gutted," said Long. "We do not want to see it eliminated."
So why did it make the department's targeted reduction list?
Long said lawmakers suggested they consider cutting relatively new programs and this one is six-years in the making. 
Budget writers in the Natural and Economic Resources subcommittee will consider the potential cuts.
Lawmakers hope to approve a budget in early-June.
Check out our NBC 17 News story in the video monitor above.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FOSTERMOM, That's interesting, I just got the info from the ASPCA a little while ago.

Thanks for passing along Karen and posting on your Facebook, I don't do FB. I sent to people I know also.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm in northern NC. I'll spread this around as much as possible ASAP.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't know many people in NC, but posted it to my facebook nonetheless and will be sure to get the information to the rescue where I found Ozzie. Thanks for the info!

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow. Just Wow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

Please

Everyone in N.C. spread the word to all you know via email, by posting on Facebook, etc.

*Be sure to include this link in your emails:*
*ASPCA | Advocacy Center
it says to be sure to use the email below to let your senator, etc., know.* 
.Home > Fight Animal Cruelty > Advocacy Center


Advocacy Center
Action Alert 


North Carolina: Save State Animal Protection Programs! 

NC Budget Proposal to Eliminate Animal Welfare Section within State Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services
ASPCA Position: Oppose 
*Action Needed: Use the email below to let your state senator and representative know that you oppose eliminating the Animal Welfare Section, which would destroy important animal protection programs.*Faced with the need to cut 10 percent of its budget for Fiscal Year 2012, North Carolina Agriculture Department officials have proposed eliminating all protection for companion animals by cutting the agency’s Animal Welfare Section. This means that the laws meant to protect all of our pets—as well as dogs in puppy mills, homeless animals and animals in shelters—will no longer have any enforcement from the State.

Rather than recommend to the state legislature (the General Assembly) that all agriculture programs be cut slightly, agriculture officials have taken this opportunity to end programs that protect the welfare of defenseless animals.

We suspect this is not about saving the state money, but that it is an attempt to eliminate a program that agriculture officials do not favor. They are interested in promoting meat consumption and slaughter, not protecting dogs and cats. Yet the General Assembly enacted these programs to protect animals as a response to the will and concerns of North Carolina residents.

At risk from this proposed budget cut are state animal protection programs that do the following:

•Ensure that animal welfare technicians are adequately trained.
•Make sure shelters, pet stores and rescue groups operate within guidelines.
•Address overpopulation through spay/neuter programs.
•Address and respond to citizen concerns regarding animal welfare issues.
Furthermore, North Carolina Animal Welfare Inspectors' positions would no longer exist if this division is eliminated. Over half the households in the state have pets. Killing the Animal Welfare Section could have a devastating impact on our four-legged companions.

What You Can Do
Please contact your state legislators now to let them know that you oppose elimination of The Animal Welfare Section within the State Department of Agriculture. The General Assembly is expected to vote on this budget measure very soon. Please let your state senator and state representative know NOW that you oppose killing these important animal protection programs.

Add your personal comments to the email below, fill out your address and send it to your state senator and representative. Thank you, North Carolina!



Take Action 

1 Compose Message 
Your Contact Information: 
This system requires that you provide your name and contact information. This information will not be used for any purpose other than to identify you to the recipient. 
Prefix (required by some officials) 
Select... Mr. Ms. Mrs. Miss Dr. Rev. Hon. 
First *

Last *

Email *

Address *

City *

State *
Alabama Alaska Arizona Arkansas California Colorado Connecticut Delaware District of Columbia Florida Georgia Hawaii Idaho Illinois Indiana Iowa Kansas Kentucky Louisiana Maine Maryland Massachusetts Michigan Minnesota Mississippi Missouri Montana Nebraska Nevada New Hampshire New Jersey New Mexico New York North Carolina North Dakota Ohio Oklahoma Oregon Pennsylvania Rhode Island South Carolina South Dakota Tennessee Texas Utah Vermont Virginia Washington West Virginia Wisconsin Wyoming American Samoa Guam Puerto Rico Virgin Islands 
ZIP *
ZIP + 4 


Phone 



Message Recipients:
Your State Upper Chamber Representatives 
Your State Lower Chamber Representatives 
Delivery Method:
Email 


Subject:
Please Oppose Elimination of Ag Dept's Animal Welfare Section 

Required text:
(this text will appear at the beginning of your message)
As your constituent, I urge you to oppose the budget proposal recently submitted by the State Department of Agriculture that would eliminate the Animal Welfare Section of the department. We need to protect animals in shelters, pet stores, rescue situations and boarding kennels. Rather than remove all protection for these animals, I urge you to find other cuts in the Agriculture Department's budget or approve an across-the-board smaller cut to all programs equally. This type of budget decision should be based on what your constituents want and not simply reflect a bias on the part of agriculture officials who do not want to protect animals. 

Please consider the following: 
- More than half of the households in the state have pets and care about the treatment of animals. Care of dogs and cats is a priority for many of us, and we do not want the state to cease protecting them. 
- Animals will suffer as a result of these cuts. Without the threat of being cited for breaking the law, abuse and neglect will occur more frequently. 
- Once these programs are eliminated and staff removed, it will take many years to restore them to their current level of efficiency and expertise. 
- These programs have ensured that people who work with animals are well-trained, that pet overpopulation problems are addressed and that certain inhumane practices are not allowed. Our animal shelters need these programs. 
- Expecting local communities to handle such an increased workload is unfair, unwise and unpopular. 

Editable text:
(edit or add your own text - 8289 characters left) 
[Insert Comments Here]
Tip: Cutting-and-pasting? Save as plain text first.
Required text:
(this text will appear at the end of your message)
Thanks for your consideration of my concerns. Please let me know how you vote and what level of funding is approved by the legislature for the Animal Welfare Section. 
Your Closing:
Your Name:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Posted on facebook last night and emailed too. I can't believe this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom

Thank you!!


----------



## Fenway's Mom (Apr 2, 2011)

I sent the email and will also post it on FB. As someone who rescued my beautifully perfect Golden from diplorable conditions, I do not want to see this program eliminated.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping Up!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up again.


----------

